
How a Norwegian comment section turned chaos into order–with a simple quiz - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/03/how-a-norwegian-comment-section-turned-chaos-into-order-with-a-simple-quiz/
======
amai
From the comment section to the article:

"The whole point of this is increasing the barrier to entry. For legit
readers, the barrier is low: it's asking questions about the article they just
read. For trolls, the barrier is much higher, they have to go back and read
the article. So, while not perfect, is a pretty clever solution to making it
much harder for the undesirables than it is for your regular readers."

------
RandComment
TL;DR Comment permission is granted after solving a quiz about article
content.

The statement related to how NRKbeta isn't sure how ad-hoc quiz questions are
best constructed, was vague.

